# USB drivers will not reinstall due to system policy



## warpedecho (Feb 9, 2011)

Long story short, to try and fix a problem where no new devices could connect to my usb (their drivers would not update), I went to uninstall and then reinstall my USB drivers. However, just like new device drivers, It won't install my usb drivers. The specific message when I try to reinstall them is

"Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it.

Generic USB hub

The installation of this device is forbidden by system policy. Please contact your system administrator."

I am an admin, and have tried to see what may have been the problem in security policies and certificates. I am not the most computer savvy, but I'm not clueless. How would I go about changing system policy so I can reinstall these drivers?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Use the built-in Group Policy Editor: Working with the Group Policy Editor (Windows 7, Vista, XP) | Windows 7 Customization | Windows Tools, Help & Guides

Note: this feature is only included in Win7 Pro & higher versions.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The group policy editor can be accessed using gpedit.msc

Open the Start menu and type gpedit.msc in the search line and press Enter.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

only post the same problem once

please read the forum rules

http://www.techsupportforum.com/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

threads merged


----------



## warpedecho (Feb 9, 2011)

What could possibly be stopping the downlaod. I have opened the gpedit before, and there are many, many items. I have edited driver installation to be as open as possible, but it still doesn't let me update the drivers when I try to.


----------



## warpedecho (Feb 9, 2011)

pip22 said:


> Use the built-in Group Policy Editor: Working with the Group Policy Editor (Windows 7, Vista, XP) | Windows 7 Customization | Windows Tools, Help & Guides
> 
> Note: this feature is only included in Win7 Pro & higher versions.


In the link provided, it has options in figure 2 "Configure Driver search locations" and "code signing for device drivers." Those do not show up for me.

Nevermind, I found them in the user config.

Actually, I have already done this. THey still don't install and are viewed in the device manager as unknown device.


----------

